# Waste oil burner



## autumnwillow (Oct 29, 2016)

Does anybody here have designs to look into for waste oil burners?

I'm trying to build a pyrolysis furnace. I'll start with the waste oil burner.

The burner fuel is actually used gasoline and some would be actual waste oil (cooking oil, motor oil, etc.)

I'm wondering if there's a different design I should follow?

Or is it as simple as connecting a blower to a pipe and suck the fuel via a venturi effect with a valve to control the fuel and air mixture?


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 29, 2016)

"used gasoline" ???


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 29, 2016)

I think he meant old gasoline, and yes, it is as simple as that. You get more heat out of the used motor oil.
The one I built I had the oil line inside the air or blower pipe. Worked great. Used to start mine off on propane and then switch to oil or gas. Then I built one a bit larger in diameter and could never get it to work as good. 
And yes, the "used" gasoline, is another story completely.


----------



## Shark (Oct 30, 2016)

Gasoline is still used fairly often as a solvent for degreasing parts. I know of several small shops around here that still use it over mineral spirits or other stronger solvents. Years ago we used lye for cleaning hosiery mill machinery before rebuilding them. A few places tried gasoline until OSHA got wind of it. At that time it was OK to use lye inside, but gas wasn't allowed even outside.


----------



## autumnwillow (Oct 30, 2016)

"Used gasoline" comes from this type of setup: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Sale-Leather-Air-Bellow-Sets-with-One-Brass-Kettle-One-Torch-One-Brass-Kettle-8/32713538609.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.179.MPyioV

This type of setup requires you to pour off the used gasoline in time as they are no longer produce that much heat. I think what is left is mostly ethanol with small amount of gasoline.

I have (2) 55 gallon drum of this used gasoline that I want to use for my burner.

I saw this guy at backyardmetalcasting where he actually built a box? It wasn't made out of straight pipes, he made the burning inside that box and that box has an outlet for the heat output. Is this necessary?

If I would make this burner on a test scale, can I also put an oxygen valve? Besides the air and fuel, I would like to add an oxygen valve as this "used gasoline" will most likely be needing a lot of oxygen to burn properly.

I do understand some concepts of a torch, the air that passes the tube actually acts as its cooler to prevent pre-combustion and overheating.
A burner like this usually requires preheating at the tip.

Now as I want to vaporize its fuel before it reaches the tip of the burner should I place it away from the tip? Near the tip? I'm thinking that if I place it near the tip it won't vaporize but if I place it too far away from the tip the burner pipe will combust inside the pipe instead of outside the pipe.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 30, 2016)

I'll not say this will give you all the info you need, and I hope you learn from my mistakes as well as the success I've had. First thing I'll tell you is that, when you get it up and running, temperature control is tempermental, be prepared for tweaking. That being said, enjoy....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHhUz5IfDC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhZrAbeHFSM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAKVEa1vg8I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpl89e22LEw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-JOrkAVX88

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loEmBE6zLDk


----------



## autumnwillow (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks fun. You used an air compressor to vaporize the fuel. I think you need to increase the pressure in order to get a clean burn. I'm seeing soot everywhere.

Thank you for sharing the videos.

What are you melting? Or are you just forging?

Come to think of it. I think I'll try to build a rotating furnace out of a cement mixer. Inside the furnace should fit a salamander crucible for melting large stuff and a stainless steel vessel for pyrolysis and incineration.


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 2, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Looks fun. You used an air compressor to vaporize the fuel. I think you need to increase the pressure in order to get a clean burn. I'm seeing soot everywhere.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the videos.
> 
> ...



The furnace uses a little less fuel if I use the pressurized air to get it started. Smokes a little until it gets up to temp, then runs clean. Waste oil will have soot as there are particulates in the fuel itself from "source".

I use the furnace to melt/smelt, use a piece of diamond cut steel to put chips on for processing (takes around 1 minute per batch to fully burn off as it typically puts out 1500 degree air out of the top on the lowest setting). 

The forge I built for exactly that, learning some blacksmithing and loving the fact that the fuel does not remove carbon from the metal, though I did have to learn not to walk in front of the thing while it's running.

A stainless vessel inside that type of furnace will not last long, and you'll have quite a mess to clean up, the furnace runs at around 2400 degrees Fahrenheit in the bottom, on low. At first, for incinerating chips, I tried using a stainless frypan and it lasted 2 runs, fun day that was. As stated, a piece of steel that looks like expanded metal lathe, but much thicker with 3/8 inch holes, works extremely well for incineration.

Very happy to help Sir.
Paul.


----------



## Paperdryer (Nov 3, 2016)

I found this guy's sight a few years ago. He doesn't update all that often but his site is worth checking out.

http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/index.html


----------



## autumnwillow (Nov 4, 2016)

That site is what I was looking at in the first place. That's where I got the "box" idea, not sure what it is for but I think GotTheBug's design is way much better and more simple.


----------

